# New Bianchi Owner!



## boogalu (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys! So I just ordered my first road bike a brand new Bianchi Freccia Celeste with a complete Campagnolo Centaur kit. This is my first road bike and i bought it so i can join my pops on rides around our area. I dont know too much about bikes but he said this was a good deal. I am going to post up pictures as soon as I receive the bike!

these are the specs on the bike

Freccia Celeste XL EV3 Aluminum/Carbon
Fork
Bianchi Componenti Full Carbon

Headset
FSA Orbit ZS semi-integrated, 1 1/8‚ threadless

Seatpost
Bianchi Componenti 27.2mm

Front Derailleur
Campagnolo Centaur 10spd

Rear Derailleur
Campagnolo Centaur 10spd

Crankset
Campagnolo Centaur 53/39T

Bottom Bracket
Campagnolo

Brake Calipers
Campagnolo Centaur

Shifter / Brake Levers
Campagnolo Centaur

Cassette
Campagnolo Centaur - 12x25

chain
Campagnolo

wheels
Campagnolo Scirocco

Handlebars
ITM Deluxe Carbon

stem
ITM Deluxe Carbon

saddle
Bianchi Velo

tires
Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick 700x23


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great bike to get started on, congrats.


----------



## boogalu (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks! My pops has ridden it and he said it feels really good. since i have no experience in it im just going to take his word on it haha


----------



## Nickk (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice!



I'm just padding my post count so I can start a thread


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

That is a nice bike but does it have the proper color?










Sample photo. Must be very similar to your build, but i've seen grey Freccia Celestes, o horrors.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats - and welcome to the brotherhood/sisterhood of Bianchi owners. Great choice for your first road bike!

WARNING: You will never want to ride anything else than a Bianchi after spoiling yourself with this one.

Enjoy.


----------



## celeste boy (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome to the club. And I'll bet some Chorus stuff is not far away.

c b


----------



## mjd (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice just got a Bianchi myself.


----------



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

how did the bike work out for you?
i'm still in the buying process and torn between a 2012 Vigorelli and a limited edition Tipo Corsa with Tiagra 10 components.

hoping this forum will give me some advice during these trying times!


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 15, 2012)

Great Baby!!


----------



## Bianchi-67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the Bianchi Owners Club.


----------



## VeloPino (May 14, 2012)

Garts!


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice work. Congrats on the bike. I just got a Volpe last weekend and have been testing her out. So far, she is like a dream.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I have been coveting a Bianchi since I saw one for the first time years ago. I just got an Infinito yesterday. The ride quality is almost sensual.


----------

